# Poof



## Blake Bowden (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D979POSG0&show_article=1


----------



## gortex6 (Apr 1, 2009)

Your guns are next....

They are already blaming Mexico's gang problem on our "assault weapons"   The Mexican government has yet to provide a single gun serial number to prove they comming from American store shelfs...Senator Kerry wants to ban "assault weapons" instead of sending the national guard....and good luck on finding any type of ammo anywhere.  Ammo manufacturers are operating at full capacity around the clock and demand is increasing exponentially with no end in sight.  Recently, the DoD tried to cut off their supply of expended brass casings to the private market, but it was halted thanks to a couple senators.  As the economy is crashing gun sales are thriving.

People are getting ready...


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 1, 2009)

everytime i go by walmart, gander mt or academy I pick a box ammo up... you can have 100 guns, but they are no good without ammo..lol


----------



## JTM (Apr 2, 2009)

lol.  i imagine he won't keep many other promises.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 2, 2009)

It may not be much for multiple shots, but my favorite "harvesters" are my blackpowder muskets and rifles.  Flintlocks aren't the most reliable, but they are relatively maintenance free besides chipping new flints and occasionally rehardening the frizzen.  Your ammunition, lead, is one of the most common elements and is 100% recyclable.  Finally, the propellant.  Sure, you could buy factory blackpowder, but it isn't until you know the recipe yourself until you are truly liberated.  The ingredients are simple:  soft wood to make into charcoal, sulfur (found naturally or in many anti-fungal foot powders), and a chicken yard (for leeching your saltpeter-- or just get it from a drug store).

Once knowledge is known, it cannot be taken away.


----------

